# How do you store you yeast slurry, while your waiting the initial 24-48 hours?



## abefroman (Jan 2, 2011)

How do you store you yeast slurry, while your waiting the initial 24-48 hours from the 1st step in the SP recipe?

Room temp? Fridge?

Covered, uncovered?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2011)

Do you mean the slurry as it should be at room temp growing into a good yeast colony getting very happy as with any yeast. Making a starter is the proper way to add any yeast.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 2, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Do you mean the slurry as it should be at room temp growing into a good yeast colony getting very happy as with any yeast. Making a starter is the proper way to add any yeast.



Is it okay to refrigerate your slurry until you make the skeeter? The reason I ask is because I won't be able to get to the store for the ingredients for a few more days. I was thinking that I could put it in the fridge and then take it out the day before to warm to room temp.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2011)

If your talking about the slurry then absolutely you can refridge it and even do so for months. many people do this when making beer as beer yeast can get expensive for the good stuff so we wash the yeast and save it for months in the fridge and then make a starter from it.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 3, 2011)

Fridge? You bet, just put it in a clean container and put it in da' coola. I like to let it come back to room temp before adding it to the Skeeter Pee. In a perfect world, try to coordinate the two so that your batch is ready at the same time that you move the donating wine to secondary. It minimizes labor and dirty dishes.

Lon


----------



## Julie (Jan 3, 2011)

you can freeze the slurry, as well.


----------



## Medieval (Jan 3, 2011)

Hmmm... I would be just a little hesitant to throw the slurry directly into the freezer without drying it first. I have never managed to kill yeast until I stuck into the freezer. Atleast for my sour dough bread yeast starter not sure how a slurry would react but I always dry my sour dough starter then you can put into the freezer that doesn't seem to kill the yeasties.

Here is something you can try , I do this with my sour dough bread starter. I haven't tried it with a slurry so it's something you can try.

Spread some of the (slurry) on wax paper and put into the oven with the light on (dont turn on the oven) let it dry. Scrap the dry slurry into ziplock then you can put into the freezer for long term storage (dried). 

To activate add it to some warm juice for 12 hours and look for signs of activity. Keep feeding every 12 hours or so to keep them happy.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks...this helped out a ton! Slurry is in da' coola!  Gonna start my skeeter as soon as I make it to the Beer Nut for caps so I can bottle it.


----------



## Julie (Jan 3, 2011)

Medieval said:


> Hmmm... I would be just a little hesitant to throw the slurry directly into the freezer without drying it first. I have never managed to kill yeast until I stuck into the freezer. Atleast for my sour dough bread yeast starter not sure how a slurry would react but I always dry my sour dough starter then you can put into the freezer that doesn't seem to kill the yeasties.
> 
> Here is something you can try , I do this with my sour dough bread starter. I haven't tried it with a slurry so it's something you can try.
> 
> ...



I always put my slurry in the freezer, and keep it there for several months. I have been doing this for two years now and not killed one batch of slurry.


----------



## WineYooper (Jan 3, 2011)

When you take the slurry out of the fridge or freezer and are going to use it and have let it warm to room temp., how do you know if it's still alive? I just started some pee and was going to use an apple slurry but had my doubts on liveliness so I made a starter with 1118 and it's working fine. The slurry just seemed to be dormant, I added a pinch of sugar and then a 1/4 cup of must from the primary and did not see any action. For future use the info would be helpful.


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 3, 2011)

i just put the slurry in a soda bottle or two and then cap them. ive found that one of the 16oz soda bottles gives you more than enough slurry for a 5-6 gal batch of skeeter pee!


----------

